# pendall cordvan queens



## carnica bee (Jan 11, 2004)

Has anyone tried pendall cordovan queens,if so do they have the true cordovan color characteristic.Thanks


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm just curious. Is Pendall a breeder? Is it a "brand name" like NWC? A variety? I'm afraid I haven't heard of them.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

Frank Pendell came to our bee meeting in WV last year. He spoke passionately about his desire to improve bee stock through selective breeding. I THINK I remember that, along with breeders like Strachans, Pendell breeds NW Carniolans from Dr. Sue Cobey, but you should check with them to be sure about this. They are in California and run ads in the bee journals every month. Good luck!


----------



## salt lake buzz (Jul 3, 2004)

I was planing to order a couple of the cordovan queens from Pendell after the New Year. He advertises open mated cordovans and I have a hankering for some redheads around here. I haven't talked to them yet so I don't know alot about their operation. I bet if you called, they would give you a tour of the operation. I spent alot of time in Glenn County as a kid, and most of the beekeepers up there love to show off their bees.


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

I did not buy any, but I called them earlier this year. As I recall over half exibit the cordovan trait. If you gave them a call I am sure they would answer any questions you have.


----------

